# deep frying some deer meat???



## CountryRoad

a friend of mine and I deep fried some deer meat about a month ago. we dipped it in a batter and threw it in the deep fryer for a couple of minutes and it was amazing! so i'm hooked and i'm curious if any of ya'll have a good recipe for a batter that goes well with deep frying deer meat. I'll talk to my friend tonight and let ya'll know what his batter was. but for know i'd like to try something different. Anyone....
Thanks 
Ben


----------



## Sterlo58

I just cut it in strips, dip in beaten eggs, dredge in flour with a little salt and pepper and throw in the fryer. MMMMMMMMM !


----------



## ryano

Sterlo58 said:


> I just cut it in strips, dip in beaten eggs, dredge in flour with a little salt and pepper and throw in the fryer. MMMMMMMMM !



ditto


----------



## Ludlow75

Cut the back strap into little medallions, about 1"x1".  Marinate in some olive oil, dijon mustard, salt and pepper and a wee bit of soy sauce for 1-2hrs.  Get yer skillet nice and hot with some oil in it.  Roll the medallions into all purpose flour and fry.  Makes your tongue beat your brains out.....


----------



## Jeffriesw

I cut mine into 1 X 1 chunks, dip it into egg, and then into Italian Bread Crum Seasoning with a little bit of crushed red pepper mixed and fry in Olive Oil for just a couple of minutes. 
Trust me, It will make your tounge slap your brains out.


----------



## deermaster81

cut it in chunks, put it in a ziplock bag with enough lousiana hot sauce to cover all the meat and put it in the fridge for a couple hours. Take it out, flour and fry. The best deer meat you'll ever taste!!! jmo


----------



## ylhatch

deermaster81 said:


> cut it in chunks, put it in a ziplock bag with enough lousiana hot sauce to cover all the meat and put it in the fridge for a couple hours. Take it out, flour and fry. The best deer meat you'll ever taste!!! jmo



thats how i do it


----------



## sghoghunter

deermaster81 said:


> cut it in chunks, put it in a ziplock bag with enough lousiana hot sauce to cover all the meat and put it in the fridge for a couple hours. Take it out, flour and fry. The best deer meat you'll ever taste!!! jmo


x2 But if you want it better cut up in small chunks soak in dales over night wrap with bacon and grill till the bacon is done and eat till ya bust.Main thing dont over cook.


----------



## Slingblade

sghoghunter said:


> x2 Main thing is dont over cook.



That is the truth right there, I don't hardly cook my venison past rare.  If you are gonna overcook it you might as well be eating liver...cause that's what overcooked venison tastes like to me.


----------



## Browtine

I mix either seasoned salt or Tony Chachere's dry seasoning into my flour. I just cover the top of the flour with it and then fluff it into the flower with a fork. Then I dip the venison pieces in buttermilk (better than eggs or regular milk in my opinion) and roll  them in the flower until they are coated. I usually pan fry them for about 3 minutes per side on heat level 3.5. 

If I were deep frying it totally submerged in oil I'd probably fry for 3 minutes tops, or until the batter just turned golden brown. As has been said, the best way to ruin some venison is to overcook it.


----------



## alphachief

If you alternate between washing the venison stips in very hot salty water and cold water about 5 times, the meat will turn white.  Cook that just like you did your last batch and you'll think your eating the best pork chops you've ever put in your mouth.  Don't get me wrong, I love the game taste of fryed venison...but this makes for a great change.


----------



## shortround1

CountryRoad said:


> a friend of mine and I deep fried some deer meat about a month ago. we dipped it in a batter and threw it in the deep fryer for a couple of minutes and it was amazing! so i'm hooked and i'm curious if any of ya'll have a good recipe for a batter that goes well with deep frying deer meat. I'll talk to my friend tonight and let ya'll know what his batter was. but for know i'd like to try something different. Anyone....
> Thanks
> Ben


you got the meal half right. i slice my tenderloin into pieces about 2"x2". soak for about 15 min in buttermilk. use a large onion diced, and place in a large boiler with paper towels under. fry deer meat in flower, salt pepper. fry on high for about 5 min. place meat over diced onions and cover on low. cook your yellow rice (20 min). and cook field peas and snaps with a few chips of onion. the rest is history, eat well.


----------



## stuart smith

soak in milk and egg,drop it in flour with salt&pepper and garlic salt,fry it,put it on white bread with mayo,onion,drop of tabasco,mmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Big7

Save the loin and tenderloin for the grill 

Any other cut:

Run through cuber or beat heck out of it with a
meat tenderizing hammer

Soak in butter milk - overnight is good if possible.
Drain- but still wet on the surface with the BM.

Crack some black pepper on it, roll or pat it in a little.

Dredge in store bought fish or chicken fry mix...
(doctored up a little of course)
Shake off excess...

Deep fry at 350-375 until it floats.
When it floats... It's done. 

Can "pan fry" too... Just be careful.

The best way to ruin it is to over cook it!


----------

